# Recommendations of best IVF clinics UK/Europe



## hopefulmum2014 (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi, I am looking for recommendations of IVF clinics in UK/Europe, I am based in South West but I am prepared to travel and do whatever it takes.
Am I right in thinking ARGC is the highest success rates in UK?
Any thoughts / experiences would be really appreciated xxx


----------



## TinyTulips (Oct 16, 2017)

Hi there,

ARGC does I believe have some of the best success rates in the UK, but I've heard its very intensive, you need to go very regularly for blood tests etc. I live abroad and they also require that before you can start any treatment, you do a full cycle where they just test you to see what's going on. This was a no go for me (to travel all the way to the UK just for a 'check up' cycle) and may not be ideal for you if you live far from London. Also I had to pay a 50 quid registration fee before they even told me that bit of information, which annoyed me quite a lot!

I ended up with the Lister fertility Clinic in London and have to say they've been brilliant. Lower success rates than the ARGC but they say they take people which much more challenging backgrounds (ie much less likely to succeed) which is why. They have really gone out of their way to accommodate fitting in around my schedule, allowing me to do some of the scans / blood tests at home, etc. You have direct email and phone contact with the nurses AND direct email contact with your assigned doctor which works really well for me as when I have questions and concerns I just email my doctor, I don't have to have an appointment.

My sister is with Kings - they are cheaper than Lister but a bit less thorough (they didn't do blood tests during her IVF cycle for example) and its a bit difficult to get information out of them, you really have to ask for it. That said she did get pregnant first go at 42 after only getting one egg so the doctors / embryologist must know their stuff!

I've also been to Barcelona IVF. Those guys were extremely professional, and very well organised to look after foreign patients and make the process as easy as possible for you. They have some of the best success rates in Spain. They don't allow you to be in directly email contact with the doctors though, you have to go through the nurses. Not sure how much fun Barcelona is in the winter, but when we went in the summer we managed to combine it with a summer holiday which was really nice (Barcelona has it all - beach, city, good food etc.)

This is a good website for an overview of success rates of IVF clinics abroad: https://www.fertilityclinicsabroad.com/find-ivf-clinics/

Hope this helps and good luck with your journey!
Wendy.


----------



## hopefulmum2014 (Jul 4, 2017)

Thanks so much for taking the time to respond to me, I thought more people would respond but most the time when I post hardly anyone does.
Your information is really helpful and I have already enquired at all of your recommendations today  xxx


----------



## dayanad (Jan 9, 2018)

Hello 

I am new to the forum. Is there a place where I can find the clinic's prices for IVF abroad? 

thank you


----------



## TinyTulips (Oct 16, 2017)

No problem at all - glad it was helpful!

This website provides a guideline for clinic fees abroad (but best to double check with the clinic themselves.)
https://www.fertilityclinicsabroad.com/find-ivf-clinics/

Take care,
Wendy.


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

If you have a look at the International section you will find threads for different clinics in different countries: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=261.0

I would also recommend the individual clinic websites: most clinics have their prices on there, and some ask you to contact them or fill an enquiry form in.

I inquired with lots of clinics abroad: some have bases/sister clinics in the UK, others come to the UK to do consultations a few times a year, some do email or Skype consultations. Consult with a few clinics and you will get a good idea of what sort of thing matters to you and you will be able to narrow it down easier 

Xxx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

There is also a link on the Useful Threads sticky to a few threads on here about clinics abroad: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=325299.msg5879395#msg5879395

Xxx


----------



## dayanad (Jan 9, 2018)

Thank you so much girls


----------



## Cooper1990 (Oct 22, 2016)

Hello, 

My first post myself and hubby have chosen the Medicana in Turkey for our first IVF journey in July. 

Any body used them? 

Thanks


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Maybe try posting in the Cyprus and Turkey International board here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=373.0

Xxx


----------



## dayanad (Jan 9, 2018)

thank you for all the information! 

I have also been to the Lister but the price in the UK are very high so we cannot pay for it. I am in the process of collecting information for Cyprus, Greece and Spain. I have decided to contact all clinics to get qs much as information as possible.


----------



## Tor1412 (Feb 19, 2018)

Hi, I am currently waiting for af to show so I can start meds, and this is my first go at ivf and ICSI. 
I was recommended a clinic in Poland, Klinika Bocian, and in particular the medical director there and was told he was very good.
I have a low ovarian reserve, a few other miss matched hormones, and my partner has blocked tubes so we are not a simple case, I am 37 and my partner 50 this year.
I was in the same boat as you, we do not fit criteria for most clinics in UK, and the cost for the ones that would take the chance were just too high, so spent months researching clinics abroad. Good luck on your journey xx


----------



## dayanad (Jan 9, 2018)

hello, I have not yet completed my research but I had a Skype with Embryolab and I liked the contact with them. the doctor explained everything and there was also the coordinator. So far whey are the first on my list.


----------

